# My 1st



## kdumas (Aug 19, 2005)

Have tried for a few years and finally got one.
Have also think they should possibly be renamed to jumping tuna.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations! The first one is a big deal-you're hooked now.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to go, still looking for my first.


----------



## Blackbeard89 (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats! that is awesome


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Heck yeah! Good job


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, Great pics!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Great fish and pics. Congratulations!

We caught one Monday ... 84" long... big girl.

TC

PS.

TrueTexian,

Stepped on a rusty gaff... must be delerious from fever.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Great fish and pics. Congratulations!
> 
> We caught one Monday ... 84" long... big girl.
> 
> TC


Thats a big one. Bet she was already worn out from the previous fight. Your welcome.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats !!! Hope you snapped a few more pics for the wall !!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Baddasss


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great fish! Congrats.....who's big thumb is that on the second picture? I guess good help is hard to find!


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

nice one


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome. Still looking for my first.


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*WTG*



Tarponchaser said:


> Great fish and pics. Congratulations!
> 
> We caught one Monday ... 84" long... big girl.
> 
> ...


Good fish, lots of bigger gals around this year, seen two state record fish caught but not certified.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Good for them.

Wil try to post a picture of Marc's hook that I retreived out of the 84". You must not have had her on for long... she was very recoperated.

TC


----------

